# Top Gear Test Track Challenge (GT5) New Furai challenge 10/01/11 page 3



## Brazo

*Info*
OK chaps, now that we know more about the ins and outs of this game I have amended the rules slightly to reflect opinion.

*Rules of the GT TG Challenge.*


A bog std (so thats no modifications) car must be used. We have to trust that you haven't modded it but you will know deep down

The Top Gear Test Track, (this is unlocked by reaching Gold in the beginners special event race at the track using the VW camper vans, try Youtube if you are struggling to do this)

To be played from practice/time trial section in GT mode.

Times to be posted below along with photographic evidence. NB please include the full screen. Times will be listed with each car and whether you have used the racing line or not. Please also state whether you used pad or wheel.

The cars will change every fortnight and I will create a post with the top times for that car. You can of course still continue with a particular car and I will edit the thread and add your time in.

Only 'blue' times will count

Dial in as much abs or traction control as you want

The cars will change fortnightly with the winner of the last challenge suggesting the next car


----------



## Brazo

*Suzuki Swift 2007 Laptimes*

1) Brabus Doc 1.30.484
2) Pooma - 1:31.596
3) Chris l - 1:32.472
4) Kenny6 - 1:32.548
5) Sanchez - 1:32.741
6) Aero - 1:33.269
7) CupraElliott - 1:33.857
8) IanG - 1:34.021
9) RR Dave 1:34.027
10) Bero 1:34.357
11) admg1 - 1:35.006
12) byrnes - 1:35.466


----------



## Brabus Doc

rr dave said:


> What wheel are you using?


I've got a Logitech Driving Force GT wheel (bought it from Game for 79.99)
I've got it mounted on a frame with a reclining bucket seat.

This wheel and GT5 are a perfect combination as the feel that you get through the steering is just like driving the real car. You can feel exactly what the car is doing and how much control you have/don't have! I've set my force feedback to high and it actually seems like you can feel the tyres dig in to the surface like you would if you were on a track day in a real car.

Here's my setup

















Hope this helps!


----------



## rr dave

Nice, where did you get the frame from? I got the same wheel today but need to secure it to something, Got a couple of old side table that might work other wise will need to make something.


----------



## Brazo

Brabus i'm rolling with that wheel but set the feedback to 4/10 after finding 8/10 too much


----------



## pooma

Brazo said:


> Thanks, not sure on the accuracy of GT then as some of those times are way off, even taking my own poor lap in the swift I did a 1.38 and the stig did that in a BMW Z4 3L!


Yes, but the stig sets his laps from a standing start, in the swift if you hit the last corner right you can be starting your lap at 55mph

Nice set up Brabus, I feel I may have to get my hands on a wheel and the Logitech GT is taking my fancy.


----------



## Brabus Doc

rr dave said:


> Nice, where did you get the frame from? I got the same wheel today but need to secure it to something, Got a couple of old side table that might work other wise will need to make something.


My mates a welder so knocked it up for me one night after his work. I used the largest table from our nest of tables in my old flat but ended up scratching the wooden floor with some over the top cornering in GTprologue :driver:


----------



## Brazo

pooma said:


> Yes, but the stig sets his laps from a standing start, in the swift if you hit the last corner right you can be starting your lap at 55mph
> 
> Nice set up Brabus, I feel I may have to get my hands on a wheel and the Logitech GT is taking my fancy.


A very good point and one that I hadn't considered!

Chaps I have tidied this thread a bit and will continue to do so but will leave the last few posts so we can continue to chat. The photos have only been hidden from view and no posts have been hard deleted so all evidence is safe:thumb:


----------



## pooma

Nice work Brazo but I believe Brabus Doc had beat my 1:31 with a lap in the 1:30's


----------



## Brazo

pooma said:


> Nice work Brazo but I believe Brabus Doc had beat my 1:31 with a lap in the 1:30's


The beauty of soft deleting 

Edited and Brabus is back where he belongs


----------



## Brazo

Brabus according to the new rules you get to choose the next car (assuming nobody beats your time this weekend)

If you could pm me with a suggestion then if your time does get beat you haven't disclosed your hand to all and if it doesn't we are ready to roll come Monday.


----------



## wookey

just done a 1:32.792 with the control pad


----------



## Predator_VTR

Finally unlocked the top gear track getting gold in the stupid vw camper vans 

Ill be putting a time up tommorrow, and im using a G25 logitech wheel with a wheelstand pro :thumb:


----------



## Predator_VTR

I cant get nowere near some of your times eve with the wheel lol

Actually beat my time with a controller

Anyway my Time is *133.672*

Proof here


----------



## Chris200100

After many hours at this I've managed a 1:29.997










I had the racing line on and was using a standard controller


----------



## rich-hill

Good time Chris!! I have only just unlocked the track, will have to take part in the next one. Won't be able to put the time in this weekend.

Coming from an xbox i'm finding using the controller a little fidly, doesn't seem to fit my hands as well.

Does GT5 has leaderbaords like Forza use too? So you can view the ghosts of those fastest times?


----------



## Brabus Doc

Chris200100 said:


> After many hours at this I've managed a 1:29.997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the racing line on and was using a standard controller


NOOOOOOOOOOOO :lol:

Well done mate with that time, I just couldn't get anymore out of the car or the track :thumb:


----------



## Chris200100

I know the feeling mate, if you look at my times I did a 1:30.775 was going to post then you did your quick time and thought NOOOOOOO but after many long hours and lots of red lap times I managed a 1:29.997


----------



## ADW

Are you sure you havent modded in anyway? its just that the settings option should not be highlighted on a car with no mods..


----------



## Predator_VTR

lol im guessing the last two corners and hammer head have a lot to do with your times, cut it too much and your time is void


----------



## Chris200100

Predator_VTR said:


> lol im guessing the last two corners and hammer head have a lot to do with your times, cut it too much and your time is void


Very much so, getting the right line and speed in those corners and keeping a green lap is hard.


----------



## Brazo

Chris if you can pm me with your choice of car for the next challenge! A premium car and reasonably priced so everyone can buy it


----------



## Chris200100

Pm sent


----------



## Bero

When does the new car start?


----------



## Brazo

^^Today

Car is available form the Ford Main dealer (premium)

Ford Focus ST in electric orange please!


----------



## pooma

Go on then I'll stick the first time up

1) Pooma - 1:24.523










This car has more to give, only put about 10 mins in to get this and just don't have the time at the moment, will try harder later in the week.


----------



## Aero

1) Pooma - 1:24.523
2) Aero - 1:27.530


----------



## wookey

1:24.530

will post pic when I can find iphone cable

definitely a 1:23 there, was -0.500 on the first intermediate then ****ed it upon the hammer head :wall:


----------



## pooma

1) Pooma - 1:23.768
2) Aero - 1:27.530










Driving line off, with a controller. More to give I feel.


----------



## rich-hill

Do you have to buy this car in career to then use it in arcade? I've just run out of money, will have to start saving again


----------



## Bero

Buy it in career mode and use it in practice mode (still in career)


----------



## Aero

I give up! I can't improve on 1:27.530, set plenty of 1:27.5s so at least I am consistently slow :wall:


----------



## Jookeli

The focus understeers so much, that it starts to annoy me. 1.27 something is my best and it´s hard to improve it.


----------



## sanchez

i can seem to get better than 1:27.3!!

Edit:

Got it to 1:24:7..still more to come...I lose far to much on the last 2 corners!!


----------



## ADW

sanchez said:


> i can seem to get better than 1:27.3!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Got it to 1:24:7..still more to come...I lose far to much on the last 2 corners!!


Its hard to judge the 2nd to last corner.. really annoying


----------



## JC1

I have been struggling with this, the best i can get 1.25.321 i think, im new on here so i will post a pic when i find out how to submit them.:thumb: 

When does this Focus run until?


----------



## pooma

Photobucket for your pics, just open an account and upload your pics there. then copy the img link and paste in your post.

As for the focus I'm not sure how long it's running, thought it was going to be a weekly thing but it's been awful quiet and it's been running a week now. Maybe give it another week then a change of car could be in order.


----------



## sanchez

I'll post mine when i stop clipping the last corner turning my lap invalid.. but i do have a 1:23.5 if i can make it blue!


----------



## sanchez

After a marathon 3 hr session this is all i could manage! 1:22.600....I am sick of the focus now!!









With a controller and no driving live.

1) Sanchez - 1:22.600
2) Pooma - 1:23.768
3) Aero - 1:27.530


----------



## Brazo

well done sanchez, this runs till monday


----------



## JC1

Well done dude thats quick:driver:


----------



## Brazo

Just a quick bump to say that this weekend is the last weeked using the focus so if you can spare 30k in credits (3mins around the high speed ring on the turbo challeenge) then give it a go.


----------



## pooma

Wifey is out tomorrow night, box of Fosters in the fridge so I think my Saturday night may be spent trying to improve my time, thats if I can pull myself away from therest of the game.


----------



## Brazo

^^I know its difficult isn't it! 

Have got myself addicted to b spec and am on level 20! I can win cars and money whilst washing up:lol:


----------



## admg1

I'll try and have a go tonight and post up a time.
I doubt i'll be able to beat 1.22 though


----------



## pooma

Not got into the b-spec stuff yet, had one go on it but didn't get on to well but now my car base has grown I may be able to get on a bit in it.


----------



## Chris200100

Here's my time sorry i've done another quick one lol

1.22:209


----------



## JC1

Jeez m8, is that a completely standard setup, best i can get is a 1.24 something and it dont feel like theres a lot left in it, maybe im just CRAP


----------



## pooma

Definitely standard that, I'm in the 1:23's and feel I can get a little more but if I get close to the lead there will be split seconds in it as I can't see me getting much lower than what's there.

Unfortunately I've not enjoyed the Focus even though I'm a fan in the real world.


----------



## JC1

Can we have a new car now please...............The understeering Focus is killing me:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Not owning the game, how can you tell if the car is standard or not?


----------



## johnsastra16v

ive just set up my ps3 online, how do i join in the topgear races above? lol

need some friendly competitive races lol


----------



## pooma

It isn't an online race, you just need to unlock the top gear track and buy whatever car we are using then set away in practice mode and post a pic of your best time.

In answer to the question of how do you know it's standard, I don't know if there is a way to prove it, it's down to trust between fellow DWers. I said earlier that the car the leader is using is standard because I'm just over a second behind him and I can say hand on heart that the car I'm using is standard and believe I can get down to somewhere near the lead time.


----------



## JC1

1.24.616 Is the best i got, im done with the focus now. Bring on the next motor:thumb:


----------



## sanchez

Sorry Chris










1) Sanchez 1:22.143
2) Chris200100 1.22:209
3) Pooma - 1:23.768
4) Aero - 1:27.530


----------



## pooma

I tried again last night but couldn't get anywhere with it, only put about half an hour though and I think the sherbert was starting to affect my driving.

Sick of the focus, bring on the next car, hopefully something we can make dance a bit around the track.


----------



## JC1

Yes i agree, bring on the next car:thumb::thumb:

Also why does my time not appear in the fastest times above?


----------



## sanchez

You can update it yourself you know!!!


----------



## JC1

Sorry, didnt like to step on anybodys toes:thumb::newbie:


When will you be choosing a new car then buddy??


----------



## S-X-I

Going to give this a go for an hour to see what I can do.


----------



## S-X-I

As much as I hate to doubt the others in this thread there is no way a standard Focus ST can do a 1:22.something.

Best I could manage is a 1:27.379!


----------



## Guest

I managed a 1:21.505 and did get it down into the 1:20's but cut a little off the hammerhead and resulted in a RED lap.

The only thing I had was Racingline on and ABS on 2 and tc on 4. everything else OFF










1) PH1984 1:21.505
2) Sanchez 1:22.143
3) Chris200100 1.22:209
4) Pooma - 1:23.768
5) Aero - 1:27.530


----------



## sanchez

That's fast!!!! Well Done bud!


----------



## Modmedia

I must be crap at this game best I can manage is a 1:29.659

Granted that's only with 4 laps done, but I find time-trial boring. When are we getting a proper race organised?


----------



## Brazo

PH1984 would you like to suggest a car for the next challenge? Has to be premium (main dealer) and relativly cheap!


----------



## JC1

S-X-I said:


> As much as I hate to doubt the others in this thread there is no way a standard Focus ST can do a 1:22.something.
> 
> Best I could manage is a 1:27.379!


I hear what your saying, i do have a 1.24.6.. and theres not another 2-3 seconds to come off that.............not with me at the wheel and not in its standard format anyway......


----------



## Guest

Brazo said:


> PH1984 would you like to suggest a car for the next challenge? Has to be premium (main dealer) and relativly cheap!


I'll have a look tonight Brazo, just walked through the door :thumb:

Any pref FWD, RWD, 4WD?


----------



## Brazo

We've had 2 FWD...


----------



## Edward101

Nissan Silvia S15 would be quite good, RWD and cheap :thumb:

Just got in from work to find a 608mb update :doublesho


----------



## Guest

Right chaps a Lexus ISF

Had a few laps and got down to 1:20.331 doesn't always prove that big power is quicker.... Its being able to get it down thats the hard thing. TC ON 3 AND ABS ON 3 no other aids apart from driving line.










If this is too expensive for some people we can choose something else ;-)


----------



## pooma

Maybe to silence the doubters and if people are prepared to burn the credits maybe we should just say unlimited mods, that way no one can say there's cheating going on, means you're gonna be spending a few 100k


----------



## S-X-I

PH1984 said:


> If this is too expensive for some people we can choose something else ;-)


I think it would be best if we make it cars that are availible in the arcade mode.


----------



## Guest

S-X-I said:


> I think it would be best if we make it cars that are availible in the arcade mode.


I dont care pick a car i'll drive it, i'll let someone else pick it doesn't bother me. :thumb:


----------



## Aero

PH1984 said:


> Right chaps a Lexus ISF
> 
> If this is too expensive for some people we can choose something else ;-)


:lol: Cool car but I think it's too expensive.



pooma said:


> Maybe to silence the doubters and if people are prepared to burn the credits maybe we should just say unlimited mods, that way no one can say there's cheating going on, means you're gonna be spending a few 100k


I understand what you are saying but the best lap time should be from the best driver, not who has the most to spend.
Surely the whole idea is to make this fun and cheap so it is accessible to everyone. I think we will have to trust each other that no one is breaking the rules.


----------



## Guest

Aero said:


> :lol: Cool car but I think it's too expensive.
> 
> I understand what you are saying but the best lap time should be from the best driver, not who has the most to spend.
> Surely the whole idea is to make this fun and cheap so it is accessible to everyone. I think we will have to trust each other that no one is breaking the rules.


How about we pick 
<100bhp fwd/rwd/4x4 car
<200bhp
<300bhp and so on

That way we get it down to the best driver in a stock car which is how it should be. :thumb:


----------



## JC1

Wots it to be then, cus im champing at the bit:thumb::driver:


----------



## Guest

JC1 said:


> Wots it to be then, cus im champing at the bit:thumb::driver:


Me too, I'll let you pick :thumb:


----------



## JC1

Im not sure m8, its your call, you were the MAN, bmw Z4 looks good value @ 38,600 credits, rwd too, not tried it though so might be a right tub......you call it:thumb:


----------



## Guest

JC1 said:


> Im not sure m8, its your call, you were the MAN, bmw Z4 looks good value @ 38,600 credits, rwd too, not tried it though so might be a right tub......you call it:thumb:


Right we'll go for that then worth a shot


----------



## JC1

Everybody happy:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest

1:28.643 atm in the z4 all my times are Pad not wheel.
TC 4 ABS 4










Just got 1.28.050


----------



## Guest

Is everyone playing using the z4? 

Whats people's times?


----------



## JC1

Z4 yep, quick go earlier 1.29 something, just about to have another go, been watching darts:thumb:


----------



## Guest

1.27.857


----------



## JC1

1.28.005


----------



## pooma

Will have a crack at this later on, I'm surprised at how much slower than the focus it is


----------



## Brazo

Ok Z4 it is!

From hereon in a 50K credit cap should be applied. I'll tidy the thread a bit later


----------



## admg1

I forgot to post a time for the Focus :wall:
It was only a 1.25.7 so it wasn't that good anyway.

I'm just in the process of doing the latest update so i'll try and do a time later on, if not i'll do it tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## pooma

1:27.058
Photobucket not playing ball atm so will upload pic tomorrow, still trying to go faster though, car has more to give as I've yet to nail a lap


----------



## Guest

pooma said:


> 1:27.058
> Photobucket not playing ball atm so will upload pic tomorrow, still trying to go faster though, car has more to give as I've yet to nail a lap


What settings have you got the TC and ABS on? also do you use the line?


----------



## pooma

TC off, ABS 1. With a controller and no driving line, just done a 1:26.014 but photobucket still not playing ball.


----------



## Guest

pooma said:


> TC off, ABS 1. With a controller and no driving line, just done a 1:26.014 but photobucket still not playing ball.


wow that is quick, might have a blast in a min:thumb:


----------



## pooma

definitely 1:25's in there as I've just shot a low 1:25 RED where the only place I slipped was the follow through and it was so marginal I couldn't believe it when the clock went red.

I'm off tomorrow, so we'll say I've had a couple of beers (7 shh, don't tell my wife) don't judge me, I know it's a school night but I've got to work christmas day...Oh hang on I've gone off course a bit. I've had some beer and believe better times with this car could be had.


----------



## pooma

1:25.925
photobucket still won't play with me so I'll put the pic up tomorrow.


----------



## thejagtech

God damn finding this page! just spent 3 hours trying to beat pooma, so heres the evidence!:


----------



## pooma

Damn you, I mean well done. There's some more time I'm gonna have to put into this.


----------



## thejagtech

Has everyone given up!


----------



## pooma

Not been on it as much as I'd like and when I do get on gt5 I want to earn money and exp points. I will be having another go at this challenge next time I get on the ps3 though.

It does seem to have quietened off in here though.


----------



## JC1

thejagtech said:


> Has everyone given up!


Might as well, best i can get is a 1.28.005 at the moment, feel its got a bit more to give but im not going to get anywhere near 1.25s


----------



## st33ly

How do you take a shot it of the screen and post it on the net.? Am a dumb ass


----------



## JC1

st33ly said:


> How do you take a shot it of the screen and post it on the net.? Am a dumb ass


Take a pic and save it on photobucket, easy to do from there:thumb::thumb:

I knew there was a thread about it, here it is

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163294


----------



## irumbold

Right im going to get in on this too guys, il post my time up a bit later.


----------



## Brazo

Guys I will let the current challeneg run until the end of today at which point we will have a new new year challenge


----------



## Aero

Oops thought I had already posted my time set ages ago

1:27.723


----------



## irumbold

oops, could only get a 1.29, think il put in more pratice when the new challenge is decided lol


----------



## irumbold

Just had another go and managed a 1.27.681, cant seem to do any better.  more pratice needed!


----------



## JC1

Brazo said:


> Guys I will let the current challeneg run until the end of today at which point we will have a new new year challenge


Looks like this has run its course, thought there would have been more intrest


----------



## sanchez

There was but as soon as people start spouting on about cheating i kind of just left it.. 

Just cause they can't get near the time others can. Can't be done with it!


----------



## Bero

how about a Fuari concept challange? (car you win by winning the mx-5 challange in spec-b - it's only level 5 so can be done in a couple hours if not done already).

We can use that with unlimited modifications; the cost to max out the mods is very little as hardly anything can be done.

A)no one can be accused of cheating
B)very little cost to people who are short of cash
C) you need the car with max mods later in the game anyway


----------



## Mixman

Do the time trials in Arcade mode, dedicated circuits, cars can't be modified, only tyres, ABS and TC. If you try and cheat by using a wall for a brake for example, your lap time comes up in red and is invalid!


----------



## JC1

Bero said:


> how about a Fuari concept challange? (car you win by winning the mx-5 challange in spec-b - it's only level 5 so can be done in a couple hours if not done already).
> 
> We can use that with unlimited modifications; the cost to max out the mods is very little as hardly anything can be done.
> 
> A)no one can be accused of cheating
> B)very little cost to people who are short of cash
> C) you need the car with max mods later in the game anyway


This sounds a good idea:thumb::thumb:

What race do you use it in later in the game??


----------



## Bero

JC1 said:


> This sounds a good idea:thumb::thumb:
> 
> What race do you use it in later in the game??


Any of the unrestricted ones where you need high power to weight.


----------



## Brazo

Furai is fine, unlimited tuning/mods

FURAI TUNING


----------



## Brazo

Hmm mixed results with the pad, its just too light! Will try with the wheel.


----------



## pooma

Looking forward to this, just on now getting the car.

Arrgghhh!! this is so frustrating, I know if I was driving that mx5 I'd win that race but my crap driver is no where near, apart from falling off the road on the 10th lap when leading.


----------



## pooma

WOOHOO, this challenge is what it should've been all along. 
Don't get me wrong, I've enjoyed the past cars but this is where it's at. Unlimited (so no shouts of cheat) with a car that skates about a bit. Had a play around with the set-up but believe it could be better and I'm at

1:01.818









This was by no means a clean lap, definitely a sub 1min to be had.
I'm looking forward to spending a bit of time on this.

Done with a pad, no driving line, TC off and ABS set at 1. Shortened the gear ratios but it's been topping out on the last straight, not sure if it's worth sacrificing some acceleration for that few extra mph.


----------



## Brazo

I did a 1.09 but that included a few offs, deffo can go under a minute, Have to say I was happiest with the second tune on that list.


----------



## Guest

This looks like good steam. Why the  did I get a dang xbox:wall: lol. Was playin gt5 the other night and I defiantly have to get a ps3 now!


----------



## pooma

I knew there was a sub 1 minute, only just with this one but I think there is more time to come off yet.


----------



## JC1

Good going pooma:thumb:

Best i got so far is 1.01.259, still more to come yet, touch the grass with this thing and your history:driver:


----------



## pooma

Yep, definitely more to give.
I'm glad this challenge is on the go and wish more would post a time as I've just about had my fill of the normal game. I thought I'd be fighting gt5's corner to the death but I played NFS hot pursuit the other day at my mates and for pick up and play fun it blows gt5 away. It's down to the fact it's an arcade style game and it's a case of get in your car and drive so easy to just pick up and have a go for half an hour where on gt5 it feels like it takes half an hour to start a race sometimes.

As I only get short stints on the ps3 I may have to buy NFS and keep gt5 for when I know I've got the house to myself and a few hours to play(which isn't often)


----------



## Lloyd71

My god this thing loves to kick the tail out on the hammerhead :lol:

I've got it down to 1.02.892 so far, but I've only been going for 7 laps so I reckon I could slaughter that time. Not that I can be bothered, the lap invalidated system in this game is retarded.


----------



## Minus8

oo, Haven't played GT5 in aggggggges, has everyone else given up ?


----------



## Dan J

Minus8 said:


> oo, Haven't played GT5 in aggggggges, has everyone else given up ?


I played it for the first time last night ( only just got my ps3 ) and apart from the mammoth download/update it performed I haven't got a clue what I'm doing with it, couldnt get online for some reason and race so don't know what I'm doing wrong
Any tips would be much appreciated of what I need to do to get this game going.


----------



## mteam

Is this the same as the gt academy? I might invest in this at weekend


----------



## fbmbmx

looks like fun, off to put the ps on


----------

